# picked up a few pot bellies



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We picked up two female pot belly piggies who needed a home a few weeks ago, Posey is about 2 years old and Grunt is a yearling..it was a rash decision!! Both are bred...Posey had her piggies this afternoon...9 of them..only three survived..I knew it would be hard for her since she isn't "at home" just yet..sadly we had to remove the remaining three as she was eating the dead ones and didn't want her to kill these three...( i was told when stressed, they will kill them) all three are doing well..in the house under a heat lamp..being fed every time they squirm lol So far we understand to feed about 15 cc every 1.5 hours for the first 24 hours...and they sure let us know when time is up!!

We have no idea when Grunt is due to have her babies...we are hoping she is much better at it then her mom was ..

well they are squealing..better go feed them..pix soon


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...congrats! Can't wait to see pics. I love pigs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness ! Congratulations on your rescues 
Can't wait to see them all ! Sorry about the ones you lost


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have only raised feeder pigs for process...didn't do much with them...but when these girls needed a new home I didn't think twice ( maybe I should have lol) but after loosing Johnny I hope we aren't over loading ourselves..we know very little about piggies, let alone pot bellies, but are learning quick! these are no bigger then a new born puppy...sorry the pic is so red..they are under a heat lamp


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...so adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Potbellies are pretty easy, really. We had some mama's that farrowed here. They aren't usually bad about killing or eating their babies...not like regular pigs. Those are so cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Babies have the scours...treating with Spectoguard and feeding pedilyte with rice baby cereal.....Saddly we lost the tiny one...she was getting stronger...but not strong enough to battle this...there other two are doing ok for now..everything I read says runny poop is the death of the babies..I hope I can save these two at least


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope you can get it under control.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, just looked up home remedies and most people say to syringe plain yourt, along with Gatorade if you have any (theres something in Gatorade that's good for pigs..?) I'm guessing probios would work too. 

I hope your remaining piglets recover!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I read that about yogurt..that it can kill the e coli? wont hurt to try a bit


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:update:

Male and female piggies babies have dry bums....doing pretty well until the female suckled too fast and food would bubble out of her nose...we tried a different nipple, smaller hole ect....finally got it to work but last night she refused dinner..was very hot and snuggles into me, def. not feeling well..as we snuggled I could hear raspy breathing...I rubbed her chest with a Es Oil blend called Breath and oregano, diluted of course and with in about 30 minutes I could hear relief...in the mean time did some research and decided on Tylan 200 for antibiotics...while using the ess. oil as a support...gave her 1/2 cc injected ( poor baby)..this morning she was eager for breakfast...no more congestion..continuing both the oils and tylan for a few days...

they are getting big....well bigger then they were lol..still fit in my hand :greengrin:
I sure hope they make it ...Im kinds of getting attached...been thinking of names already but refuse to give them a name until I know they will survive...Good news is..they can go through the night without feeding a long as I feed them last around midnight :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing ok for you. Hopefully that little one will pick right up with the extra care.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are in the best of hands , sending up prayers for them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:tear: well we lost the female...she was seizing this morning..it was suggested that these piggies were preemie...thus the size and health issues...Only Brother is left ...hes strong, eating well and not runny....but again..so was Sister last night...

I will of course do all I can...its just so sad...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry honey ((hugs))
There is only so much we can do....
Poor little girl 
Will keep praying for her little brother.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:update: Little Brother is growing like crazy!! he is doing well...fingers crossed, he will be 2 weeks tuesday...a first of many mile stones for him...I still cant bring myself to name him....but I want to so bad!!! He already has little fat rolls building lol...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , he is sooo flipping adorable !!! 
Your doing a fabulous job with him Cathy 
I think he should have a name , he is a little being that your all taking wonderful care of and praying for I'm sure , so why not give him a name. He needs to have a name Cathy. He's touched all your hearts and deserves to be given a personal all his own name. JMHO. Your amazing BTW :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Youre right...how about Preston!

Oh and both Posey and Grunt ( grown piggies) are going to their new home...tomorrow is all works out..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Preston is perfect  Well , now that the little man has a name , does he get his own room too ?  Im glad you named him , i thought i would have a bit of resistance on my hands about that , lolol..  

Thats so great ! Are you going to keep Preston or eventually adopt him out down the road ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we are not sure if we will keep him or adopt him out...I am kind of attached already...but we will see..He's doing great but I don't want to get my hopes up, he is almost 2 weeks old so his first huge mild stone is passing,,but until he is weened we have to be guarded.....

heres a pic of him showing off his new rolls lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww he looks so proud of his rolls , bless his heart.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well we rehomed the mommy pigs...we got one loaded tonight and she will come get the other tomorrow...we didnt have any help and getting one loaded took forever lol..stubborn piggies..

Preston is not feeling well....she began to have congestion again and snotty nose..tonight he was shivering...started him on Tylan 200 and a few ess. oils to help him breath better...this is such a struggle for the little guy....I was reading they can get Atrophic Rhinitis and with his symptoms, Im afraid this might be his battle  we will see how the treatment goes...if he wont get better I will get him to the vet Monday...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has he had his iron shots Cathy? Piglets are born anemic and usually get an iron shot at birth and at one week old. Being Anemic could be affecting his immune system.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No iron shot...he plays in a tote of dirt which Im told he gets his iron from and he's fed baby rice cereal with iron in it...I didn't want to over due...
Most things I read said not to give a shot a few said give it..??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We always did but, it's been a few years since we raised pigs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I will call our vet monday and talk to him about it..I know there are some things you do and can not do with pot bellies that is different then other pig breeds..I just want to give the little guy a good chance...if he needs iron...We will get him iron just want to be sure...Thanks Jill


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , sorry Preston isn't feeling well  
Prayers he overcomes this bump in the road quickly :hug:

Never knew it was so hard to move piggies , lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

how is he today?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope he is ok ….:worried:

I bet Cathy is running around chasing the other momma pig she adopted out


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..No chasing her yet..this after noon we will...thankfully we will have helpers, but Preston is feeling much better thank God...he's on Tylan 200 twice daily and is eating well...shivering is gone..he seems fine now...we will keep him on antibiotics for three days per the piggies web sight...

Tricky, I never new they were so fragile either...but from what Im reading bottle babies are hard to raise..their first two weeks is touchy.. Preston made his 2 week mark but still struggles a little...Im going to call my vet tomorrow I think and talk to him about iron...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thats good news , glad he is feeling better !
I will keep Preston in my prayers


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Scary how fragile they seem to be...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is....so glad he's a happy boy again..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We lost Preston this morning....he ate well at 12:30 am and was alert...hubby said this morning when he got up he was good...but when we got up at 7 he was gasping and having seizures...

A few days ago I contacted a pot belly breeder...she was very nice and informative.. but told me how it its with bottled pot bellies...she said most do not survive...she also agreed Preston was a preemie...way too small..she wanted me to be prepared that they can look and feel great and 4 hours later be dead....she also gave feeding advice, heating and so forth..Looked like we were doing pretty good in his care per her advice... but I think piggies are not for me..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry Cathy :hug:
You did everything :tear: But at least he felt love and you gave the mommas a second chance at a good life. That means so much :hug:


----------

